# Youth Mobility Visa, Getting Married in the U.K., Moving to Canada, Visa Help



## joeylace (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi, 

My fiance is a British citizen and I am a Canadian citizen. We got engaged about 3 years ago while we were abroad and now I am currently living with him in the U.K. on a Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa. My visa will expire in a year & 9 months from now. We are planning to get married next year or the year after and he would like to move to Canada afterwards. I just have a few questions and would appreciate any advice with this as its so difficult being in long distance and we dont want to risk the chance of being away from each other again. 

Is it better to get married before my youth mobility visa expires?
After marriage, what type of visa should he apply for to move to Canada?
What are the requirements?

What's the best and most convenient way to get married (abroad) and then help my partner move to Canada with me?

Many thanks!

I look forward to your response. 

Regards,

Jo-Anna


----------

